# Halloween Asylum Mother's Day Coupons - Up to $50 Off Your Order



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Stop by Halloween Asylum for some great Mother's Day Savings! Good through Monday, May 12th.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

No Fathers Day Sale? Talk about discrimination.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Remember Colonel , if momma not happy neither will you be. Dads dont care about coupons.... 



Col. Fryght said:


> No Fathers Day Sale? Talk about discrimination.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

LOL, we actually ran a Friday the 13th sale instead for the whole weekend. It runs through midnight tonight. Just use coupon code 1313 and you'll save 13% on your order! No dad discrimination intended!


----------

